# Looking for Hardwood supplier in Northwest Indiana



## Valpoww (Dec 17, 2012)

Looking for a good source to purchase hardwood and exotics in and around Lake and Porter counties. Live in Valpo. I know about Johnson workbench in South Bend, looking for something closer


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This might help.

http://www.woodfinder.com/


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't think you will find a better place than ll Johnson. I go there and my trip is 90miles one way. Check too see if there are any local sawmills. I know in northeast IN there are at least 5 within 25 miles of me.


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Have you tried The Wood Shed on Silhavy or White Lumber Co.?


----------



## Valpoww (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for all of the suggestions and no I haven't tried the wood shed or white lumber. Thought the wood shed was just unfinished pre-made furniture. Ill check it out.


----------

